# MINTS online



## rpeters (Dec 15, 2018)

For the past four years Miami International Seminary has been working on putting the core curriculum online. I happy to say we are almost 80% there check it out

Mintsonlinecourses.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPC'n (Dec 15, 2018)

I was wondering what flavor.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rpeters (Dec 15, 2018)

OPC'n said:


> I was wondering what flavor.....


Reformed all curriculum writers are reformed either Presbyterian or Dutch reformed


----------



## OPC'n (Dec 15, 2018)

rpeters said:


> Reformed all curriculum writers are reformed either Presbyterian or Dutch reformed



So no chocolate mint....


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 15, 2018)

I thought the thread title might be referring to my favorite Linux operating system .......


----------



## rpeters (Dec 15, 2018)

JimmyH said:


> I thought the thread title might be referring to my favorite Linux operating system .......


I am surprised mint is still around given the larger distros seem to be doing a lot more


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 15, 2018)

rpeters said:


> I am surprised mint is still around given the larger distros seem to be doing a lot more





rpeters said:


> For the past four years Miami International Seminary has been working on putting the core curriculum online. I happy to say we are almost 80% there check it out
> 
> Mintsonlinecourses.com


Is MINTS accredited or would the degrees be accepted at other seminaries?


----------



## Edward (Dec 15, 2018)

rpeters said:


> I am surprised mint is still around given the larger distros seem to be doing a lot more



Over at distrowatch, Mint's ranked #2 (and rising) for 6 month page hits. #1 (and dropping) is Manjaro. Ubuntu is the top ranked big name at #5. 

And this thread looks to have been highjacked.


----------



## Taylor (Dec 15, 2018)

The link is mintscoursesonline.com,_ not_ mintsonlinecourses.com.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## yeutter (Dec 17, 2018)

How do I contact MINTS? I would like to pay the fees for a couple of guys in southern Nepal; so that they could use MINTS to obtain a Seminary education.


----------



## rpeters (Dec 17, 2018)

Inbox me I will send you my email


----------



## rpeters (Dec 17, 2018)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> Is MINTS accredited or would the degrees be accepted at other seminaries?


It is not accredited. As for accepted by other seminaries. I am working on vuilding relationships with seminaries

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

